# KKR- where do they go from here?



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been considering whether to sell and take my profits from my holdings in KKR, now that they are within shouting range of their 52-week high, or to hold and rely on the solid dividend. Thoughts on the prospects of this company's stock?


----------

